# Shooting glasses



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldnt figure out where to put this so if this is not the right place I apologize. I just wanted to know what are some good shooting glasses that will not break the bank? I'm tired of using the crappy ones they have at the range. I also dont wanna buy theirs because they sell the same crap they just dont come with all those neat scratches and stuff. I dont want something ultra cheap, just well priced.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I cannot for the life of me remember the name of them, but there is a kind of glasses that came out that actually velcroes to the outside of your hearing protection. They work great and won't break the seal of your hearing protection, and they only cost about $20. I'll try to remember to check the company name on them tomorrow at work, unless someone else here knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

May I suggest going to your local building-supply contractor warehouse/store and browsing their selection of safety glasses. OSHA-approved glasses for use in dangerous workplaces are also suitable for shooting, and can be had for far less than safety glasses that are marketed specifically as shooting eyewear. Sometimes they are indistinguishable from rather expensive commercial shooting glasses, except for the packaging.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I just use my sunglasses.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have the ESS ICE system. Not horribly expensive considering you get three lenses, the frame, and case. They're very comfortable and have worked great.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/ess-ice-sunglasses.html


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree in checking a builders supply store for safety glasses. I like the AOSafety brand. Great wrap around coverage, clear or yellow lenses and the temple arms are adjustable in and out for size.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*The best I have found Hoppe's*

I had used some really high dollar B&L shooting glasses for years. But I found that a nice plastic Hoppe's standard safety glasses found at many sporting goods stores bought mine at Academy.$8 US bucks. they allow other glasses under them and work well with heaing protection.:smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have some Remington glasses that I bought at the gun shop for like $17 I think. Came with a case and 3 different pairs of lenses, clear, yellow, and smoke. They do the job.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Now I'm really glad I posted this. I completely didnt even think about the glasses affecting the seal the muffs make around your ear. Pretty pathetic of me. Now I'm kinda worried about buying glasses online because I wont be able to check and see if they interfere.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> Now I'm really glad I posted this. I completely didnt even think about the glasses affecting the seal the muffs make around your ear. Pretty pathetic of me. Now I'm kinda worried about buying glasses online because I wont be able to check and see if they interfere.


Get a set of ZEM's and you won't have to worry about the seal. :mrgreen:

http://www.pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=05ZEM
Click on the picture for a full description.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I all ready have a pretty good set of muffs I really like though. Very comfortable and they work great. How well do those ZEM's work? I'm just a little skeptical that they can do as good a job as a good set of muffs can although I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The ZEMs work quite well, IMO. Then again, I had a crappy set of muffs, so my comparison won't be like yours.


----------

